# how to install drivers using terminal



## pshart3@mac.com (Jan 30, 2003)

I am trying to install myobdc .dylib drivers into /usr/local/lib. The instructions say to put them in this directory. My question is this: 
1.  How do I open this dir?
2.  Do I just drag the file onto the terminal window?

This is a very beginner's question, but I cannot find any instructions to explain this to me?

Thanks,
pshart3


----------



## wiz (Jan 30, 2003)

for this kinda thing, just post in  Darwin: Unix Side of Mac OS X


----------



## paracord (Feb 1, 2003)

mv path_to_driver /usr/local/lib


----------



## chabig (Feb 1, 2003)

Or just do it in the Finder. Select "Go to Folder..." or cmd-shift-G and enter /usr/local/lib in the box. The folder will open in the Finder and you can drag and drop...

Chris


----------



## pshart3@mac.com (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pshart3@mac.com _
> *I am trying to install myobdc .dylib drivers into /usr/local/lib. The instructions say to put them in this directory. My question is this:
> 1.  How do I open this dir?
> 2.  Do I just drag the file onto the terminal window?
> ...


 Thank you for your help. I can now install.


----------

